# Shady Grove Meadery



## Seolyk (Jul 17, 2009)

Last night I met up with a local homebrew club and found out about the Shady Grove Meadery. It's only 30 min from where I live and from their website it looks like they have some good stuff! I'm gonna swing by there tomorrow with a friend and see what they're stuff is like. Here's their website if anyone's interested: http://www.shadygrovemead.com/ they have sparkling meads and melomels and they all sound really good.

I'll post again once I've gone.


----------



## St Allie (Jul 23, 2009)

Hey, how did the trip to the meadery go?

That looks like quite an established brand.. Was it a big operation?

Allie


----------



## Seolyk (Jul 24, 2009)

Sorry I didnt get back about it by now, officially started my new job and kinda forgot about this site for a while.

Anyways, it was pretty smal, about twice the size of my apartment, but they fermented the mead in their basement. They use local honey from the Pigeon Forge area and the owner told us that the people who own the bees ship their bees around the state to aid farmers! In addition to their mead they were selling crafts made my people around Knoxville, because they like to support local people.

I went with a friend and we did the free mead tasting. We started with the top of the list and went down. Sadly the only mead they did not have (which was the one I wanted to try most) was the sparkling Muscadine melomel. However they had one that isnt on the site, a Pyment of their clover mead and i think it was a kind of cabernet. My favorite of them was the clover/blackberry metheglin (I bought a small bottle of it) and my least favorite was the Pineapple mead (way too sweet). Their sparkling apricot reminded me of the peach icewine that someone brought at the brewers and vintners group i went to last week, refreshing but kinda tangy. I meant to take my camera, but I forgot. My friend took a pic with his phone and twitpicced it, but I wouldnt be able to find it now. Next time I'll take pictures to post. I certainly recommend stopping by if you're ever driving through that way. I just popped open the bottle that i bought tonight to have a small amount of it, gonna chill it and have a full glass tomorrow night to celebrate my first full week of having a job


----------



## Wade E (Jul 25, 2009)

That sounds really good!


----------



## St Allie (Jul 25, 2009)

My kiwifruit melomel just finished and tastes horrible.. I don't think I will try a honey based wine again.

will not throw it out, just put it away for a year and see how it tastes.

But jeez..no way I will waste good honey on another wine til I get a result I'm pleased with.

Allie


----------



## Wade E (Jul 25, 2009)

Kiwi is a fruit that is tough to get a good taste out of. Mead also takes quite some time to come around as anyone can attest to.


----------

